# Canon 650d



## Goldcoin79 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi, hope someone can clear something up for me. What is the difference between the canon 650d and the canon 650d rebel t4i or are they the same thing? I ask this as some sites list it as the canon 650d and some list it as the canon 650d rebel t4i

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## jmanc (Dec 16, 2012)

The 650D is name for the T4i outside the US; same thing...


----------



## boborone (Dec 16, 2012)

Canon EOS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Global naming scheme.


----------

